# competing as a natty?



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

basically if youve done gear at anytime in your life does that prohibit you from competing natty?

and if not why not just lie about it?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

From what I understand mate you just need to pass a drugs test on the day.

Someone else will prob be able to confirm it either way.

You thinking of competing?


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

This is something i have wondered about actually.

I wonder how natty a natty is aswel !!

Can things such as gh/ slin use be tested for ?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I believe that they can test for 'elevated levels'

Someone on here (I think?) did a post a while back I think about how natty a natty is - the 'natty scale' goes from passing a drug test to choosing not to use BCAAs/Creatine/Whey.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah i believe ya dude, but can these things be tested for.

Athletes pass drug tests all the time and are pretty obviously on.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

There is no test for GH/slin use so basically these 2 go undetected, these 2 go completly undetected. They cannot even detect elevated levels. Ive heard on one forum of a lie detector lol now id doubt you would pass that.

Ref to when a naty is a naty, well suppose its when someone has never touched drugs to aid there body's growth. You could be using gear for 5 years and then go 2 years clean and enter as a natty? sorry im not having it, that would be cheating.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

They do contests for a certain amount of time clean.

Say 5 years clean or 10 years clean. Not sure how that works tho


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bulldozer said:


> They do contests for a certain amount of time clean.
> 
> Say 5 years clean or 10 years clean. Not sure how that works tho


Thats right Bully - 5 years ish.

International Natural Bodybuilding Association (INBA)

And yes AliM - lie detectors too (Polygraph)

They appear to test for elevated levels of Test, I think other non Test drugs emit different chemicals into the urine/blood.

Interesting read.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

if you have taken any form of performance enhancers in the past.. then your not natural and shouldnt compete as such.

each federation has its own rules on what is classed as natural (i.e. how long without taking anything) but i suppose the sport relies on honest people at the end of the day.

if your seriously thinking about it contact a rep from a federation via email and ask for guidance and where you would stand.

from this thread it seems the standard approach is how can i or others "cheat" and pass as naturals.. that takes away from a massive amount of hard work natural competitors put in!

rant over! lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ali M said:


> There is no test for GH/slin use so basically these 2 go undetected, these 2 go completly undetected. They cannot even detect elevated levels. Ive heard on one forum of a lie detector lol now id doubt you would pass that.


The chappy who runs the drug testing for the Tour De France was saying on BBC24/Worldwide they now could test for HGH/Slin/EPO but it was expensive - so maybe they aren't testing for it yet?



Ali M said:


> Ref to when a naty is a naty, well suppose its when someone has never touched drugs to aid there body's growth. You could be using gear for 5 years and then go 2 years clean and enter as a natty? sorry im not having it, that would be cheating.


All athletes are supposed to be drug free (I'm excluding Bodybuilders who don't compete in natural competitions from this...) but alot of them aren't.

Housewives favourite Linford got caught, allegedly 16% of all British professional rugby players have been caught - and there is currently a huge debate as to whether given that everyone is doing it 'Is it actually cheating?'

But thats another story.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

LeeB said:


> if you have taken any form of performance enhancers in the past.. then your not natural and shouldnt compete as such.


^^^ Agreed. But I bet you would be shocked as to the level of 'Naturals' who aren't actually 'natural' 

The Tour De France is now just considered by many to be a complete joke in terms of the level of 'doping' which goes on with many sponsors dropping out as a result of the bad press generated.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

bodybuilding is different.. its kind of an opposite approach from other sports in general..

in sports, its widely know performance enhancers are used. and interested parties try and guess who is or isnt taking them.

in bodybuilding we admit it.. but we have a group who admit they dont.. and interested parties try to guess who isnt taking them!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Someone said the other day that Ronnie claims to be all natural...?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

if i had that much money being paid to me by high profile sponsors id be claiming that too


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

What about natty powerlifting comps?

Is there such a thing


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bulldozer said:


> What about natty powerlifting comps?
> 
> Is there such a thing


I know Pikey used to compete as a natty powerlifter. I don't know if the comp was natty though.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> from this thread it seems the standard approach is how can i or others "cheat" and pass as naturals.. that takes away from a massive amount of hard work natural competitors put in!


it pisses me off that i can no longer and never will be able to call myself natty, but thats my prob for fancying a dabble!

and yes i do thing there are alot of lying gits out there who claim to be natty!

whats the federation called where x users can compete and how close to the nattys are they?

great idea if its realistic physiques that are competing......


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> The Tour De France is now just considered by many to be a complete joke in terms of the level of 'doping' which goes on with many sponsors dropping out as a result of the bad press generated.


Not provoking an argument here, but Tour De France has proved doping works. End off.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ali M said:


> Not provoking an argument here, but Tour De France has proved doping works. End off.


Yes and no. What about all the riders who died in their sleep due to EPO abuse..?

The issue is they are competing in a sport which has a complete ban on doping etc.

Long and short is there can be no denying that alot of the medals taken home in sport these days is as a result of performance enhancing drugs.

If people choose to run the risks and take them then thats their business.

Problem comes with the press and the sponsors who don't want to be associated with whats essentially an illegal activity.

No denying that any professional sports people have to work very very hard for what they do.

And thats me firmly lodged on the fence with a non-committal reply


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Long and short is there can be no denying that alot of the medals taken home in sport these days is as a result of performance enhancing drugs.


one of my favourite subjects!

alot?

try 9 outta 10!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> one of my favourite subjects!
> 
> alot?
> 
> try 9 outta 10!


I wouldn't like to put a number on it as I would *hope* the number would be lower than my actual guess.

Currently in order to keep a 'level playing field' alot of athletes are having to use Performance Enhancing Drugs so they don't get left behind and get affected financially (Pro footballers with injuries, Rugby players, Olympians)

Of the same number who do take I'd place a small bet on the fact were they not competing they wouldn't choose to take AAS / other performance enhancers.

Interesting topic all the same


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

paula radcliffe went from being a consistent 4th to not only a world record holder but a dominant force in her field -

i wonder why?

marion jones,the dude she was married to(who lost his gold) her BF tim montgomery,maria mutola(never failed a test but i swear her **** must be bigger than mine,linford,duane chambers,100/200 double olympic and world champ justin gatlin,(the gal who was our no.1 pole vaulter for 10 years,the english cyclist who recently fessed up.....

the list is endless.

i read somewhere yonks ago that 90% of county standard athletes used(cant prove it of course)

what makes me laugh is many fail tests for nandrolone which stays in the bod for at least a year!

sure they all the world chaps that are failing that ive listed but FFS most athletes would p1ss a natty BB contest.

cmon dude seriously!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Yup but if it is 90% then I have no heroes left


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice post Cal, totally agree.

I am also convinced that lots of guys bullshit about gear on these boards, its amazing how many big guys there are around that have only done 1 or 2 cycles with 250/500 mg of test. Supposedly ........


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Yup but if it is 90% then I have no heroes left


become your own!

nice one bully.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

there was a dude who used to post here before i joined who was a member of the commonwealth lifting squad-

his name was ginger or something-

maybe nick or yg would remember-his pics are probly still up and i remember him writing some very honest eye opening stuff....


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Sorry mate not sure I remember. Sure I would if you did the posts out. Totally agree though in most modern sport timing is key to passing drugs test not morality.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

his name is vinger.

cant find where he wrote it as yet tho!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

You mean this one?

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/powerlifting-strongman-strength-forum/17158-steriods-world-strongest-man.html


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah thats the one. I do remember Vinger actually, nice guy. He had a wicked avatar as well.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Just to make everyone feel bad this is mine and Nick's mate Dave who categorically is 100% natural. Please don't flame and suggest he isn't. He has ridiculous genetics and has always looked in absurd condition. He does bench every workout didn't use protein powder until a while ago and last year had a day where he ate seven sausage rolls and nothing else in one day. Ain't life a bitch


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

**** it Nick post that picture of dave. I'm shite with computers


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Image - TinyPic - Share The Experience!™


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Young Gun said:


> Please don't flame and suggest he isn't.


Spoil sport.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good to hear he`s a natty-

thats where i wanna be-but abit leaner lol.

good post!

do his legs match up?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nah that aint the post i saw but i think that gives ya the idea....


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

not sure on thighs I'd imagine so as he is an American footie player. His calves are not great.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol calves-that old chestnut.

hate the fcukers


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree anyone intelligent can probably get around drug testing, so long as you don't use something like deca/eq (which if you had though of before, you wouldn't).


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi THS yes I competed as a Natty powerlifter under BAWLA which drug tests, both randomly out of competition and the winners of the more prestigious competitions. And I was natural. Most drugs can be detected Deca for over 12 months.. Growth etc is more difficult and one thing for sure while ever international sport is big business it will be a constant battle between the tester and pharmas...

I also know from experience that a huge amount of effort is put into getting around drug test, anyone fancy a bladder drain and then a pipe up your uretha to fill your bladder with clean urine it happens and one East German while passing the test was caught because he showed he was pregnant!

To me its a moral issue, if your sport rules outlaw performance enhancements, be that gear or bench shirts etc etc then why cheat at the end of the day you have to be able to look at yourself in the mirror.

An interesting aside perfromance ehancing drugs where pretty much accepted until the early to mid 70's when a few high profile deaths forced the issue


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

wow-sounds like an unbeatable way for urine tests.

amazing how stupidity gets many caught!

bit like using decca-ignorance!

interestingly ben johnson always claimed he was fcuked over cos he knew he the winny was out of his system...

makes ya think dont it!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> interestingly ben johnson always claimed he was fcuked over cos he knew he the winny was out of his system...
> 
> makes ya think dont it!


ha ha ha ha

Thats hilarious. Oh the irony


----------

